# Plow wont stay up?



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

BRAND NEW fisher plow...First time plowing today...Plow now wont stay up.... whats going on? 

will raise, but slowly comes back down......wtf ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What plow? Any hoses leaking?

edit

If it is new, why not take it back in for warranty work?


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

MM2 Fisher Plow.....Just happened today, will certainly be calling in a few hours and take it back if need be....just wondering what it might be beforehand....not happy at the moment !!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ranger4327;1376737 said:


> MM2 Fisher Plow.....Just happened today, will certainly be calling in a few hours and take it back if need be....just wondering what it might be beforehand....not happy at the moment !!!


Few things it can be,

Leaking hose

Bad/stuck S1 valve

Bad S1 coil

Wiring issue


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

kimber750;1376738 said:


> Few things it can be,
> 
> Leaking hose
> 
> ...


bad lift piston to. it may not have been packed right and is leaking,

your lucky thats the only issue, a buddy of mine in nh installed one on his bosses truck last year or so, lifted it up to test it and all the weld on the head gear broke and the plow fell off the truck. fisher replaced it right away like a good company, he hooks up to the new one and the same thing happend. some one was sleeping at the factory and only tack welding.


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

it worked for a little while before not "staying up"....now the truck wont start this morning...getting power and boosted it as well. not sure if the two problems are related? could be the starter wire, need to crawl under as soon as it warms up a little bit !!!


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

whats the truck your running?


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

99 f-150.....


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

is it cranking over and not firing? 
or is it not cranking period?


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

not cranking period !!! the battery is good, but get nothing when key is turned....Just wondering if the plow issue could be related to the truck not starting....Starter? Wire to starter? Solenoid? she's going back to the installer hopefully today !!!


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

well it could be that the plow was shorting out with a bad ground and friend your computer. if thats the case i would just light a match and walk away or it could be that the ignition is junk im not sure to tell you the truth


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

ranger4327;1376817 said:


> not cranking period !!! the battery is good, but get nothing when key is turned....Just wondering if the plow issue could be related to the truck not starting....Starter? Wire to starter? Solenoid? she's going back to the installer hopefully today !!!


It is highly unlikely that the two problems are related. If it's not cranking they are quite a few problems it could be. If your truck has a starter relay in the relay box you could try swapping that with the horn relay. It could be the starter or the starter solenoid. It could also be an anti-theft problem. Also an ignition switch problem. Or a problem with the computer. The best way to diagnose is to jump the starter solenoid. If you are unable to do that, or do not know how you need to get it to a shop.

Assuming your plow is not leaking fluid the issue is probably caused by the S1 valve or coil. It would be one heck of stretch to say that the S1 coil caused your truck not to start.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

Those year f150's are known for having the copper lugs on the power wire going to the starter rot off. Thats my bet.


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

good news...it was the wire at the starter, just a lil loose...a lil wiggle and she started right up !!! Wheew....computer fries werent a good thought !!! Am also thinking it IS the piston as well...she's off to the shop....It wasnt a good night plowing....We got a bunch of rain before this last snow and I wanted to get the ground froze down before the big stuff gets here....I know have quite a lawn project for next spring replacing all the divets and sod I pushed around...thanks for the help guys... I just like to get some advice beforehands....


----------

